# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  La Compagnie and LeCab

## debd

La Compagnie is a newer all business class airline flying between EWR and CDG.   They were offering a limited time special - two people, round trip, $1000 each, so we thought we'd try it out.

Bottom line is we'd do it again, but it may not be for everyone.   On a side note, through La Compagnie, we learned about LeCab.    Nice service, very reasonable.   Our charge for an in-terminal pick up at CDG to the Marais area was 48 euros.   You make your reservations on line.   They do charge you right away, but will credit back if you need to cancel the reservation in advance.   Nice Peugeots.   Easily accessible on line customer service for any questions.  There's a tablet set up in the cab for surfing or watching your progress on a GPS map.

La Compagnie is a aesthetically attractive looking, 74 seat plane, in rows of two and two.   It's what I would describe as a "no frills" business class, which I believe is their goal.   Seats lie relatively flat, not quite like your typical business class cocooned, private, very flat experience, but lots of room and little cubbies to store stuff.   Lounges are just ok.   Food was mixed.  On board entertainment, a private tablet, has limited entertainment choices.  Like I said, it's not for everyone.

In any event, we thought it was a great deal, and we had a nice experience overall.   Looks like they are continuing to offer specials, just not quite as great as the one we got.

Couple more important details.   So far they only have one plane, and don't fly every day.   I understand that if there are any issues they either get you on another airline or out the next day, depending on the customer's preference.    Like I said, not for everyone.

We enjoyed it, and thought it was a great deal.   There were 25-30 people on the plane besides us.   It was a neat little experience.

----------

